# FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black -produces yellow 4 titled littermates genetially clean



## trog

FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black (Black/throws yellow). Hips OFA 110849E (excellent), Elbows OFA EL30286M87 (normal), Cerf 45802/2006, CNM 05-046-M-PIV (Clear) Sire: 2xNAFC -2xCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac
Dam: FC-AFC Candlewood's Gotta B Good (full sister to Lottie) Littermates include FC Candlewood's Ebonstar Good as it Gets (2005 national finalist/2004 Canadian national finalist) FC Candlewood's Rulin' the Roost, AFC Candlewood's Super Stricker, and Candlewoods Premier Razz (12 open points). From October - March "Joe" is a pheasant guide dog, he is good looking, 70 lbs in trial shape and calm in the house. He will be available in Wisconsin throughout 2007. Frozen Semen available. For more information call Terry Roglitz 920-563-5451 or email [email protected]

Congratulations to Joe's littermate and National finalist in 2006

FC Candlewoods Rulin' the Rooster "Rooster". I heard he ran a clean National with no handles. Good Job.

And to

2005 National finalist
FC Candlewood's Ebonstar as Good as it Gets "izzy"

2004 Canadian National finalist
FC Candlewoods Ebonstar as Good as it Gets "Izzy"

Wow!!! Four titled dogs in one litter plus national finalists plus others that are very close.

*****************
FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black - Produces Yellows
Sired: by NAFC-CNAFC-FC Lean Mac Dam:FC-AFC Candlewood's Gotta Be Good (Full sister to Lottie) Joe is OFA Excellent, OFA normal Elbows, Cerf, CNM clear. He recently was tested by the U of MN for EIC. I received the following: "Your dog is clear of the likely EIC mutation. This means that your dog has two copies of what we believe to be the normal
gene." Joe is available in Fort Atkinson, Wisconsin all year. Fort is between Milwaukee and Madison, Wisconsin. He is hunted extensively in the trial off season, hunting up to 60 days a year as a pheasant guide dog and in SD. Joe has the looks, pedigree, performance, and is clean genetically. He is a littermate to FC Rooster, FC Izzy, FC Razz and AFC Striker.
920-63-5451 or (preferrred) [email protected]


----------

